# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Wong/5005 Grafts/Two Years Post-op

## Jotronic

This local to Vancouver patient came in for a short visit with Dr. Wong and to show us his results from his procedure two years ago. 5005 grafts were harvested in one session to address the hairline and the top of his scalp.

No flash or studio lighting was used for these photos.

----------


## Jkel

Big difference! Does he have more donor hair left if he wants more grafts?
It also looks like he has natural thin hair, so I am guessing things would look even thicker if he had less fine hair. He looks much younger.  :Smile:

----------


## Jotronic

jkel,

Yes, his hair is fine and he has roughly 3500(ish) grafts left should he ever decide for more work. It's been two years though and he's been happy so far so hopefully we won't see him again, if ever, for a very long time.

----------

